# Podcast: Doom and Bloom Hour



## NurseAmyfromDoomandBloom (May 13, 2012)

Tonight on the Doom and Bloom(tm) Hour, June 30, 2012 at 9pm EST, Dr. Bones and Nurse Amy will discuss wildfire safety measures, and the recent tuberculosis and plague outbreaks. We will also continue our medical supply list review and explain the uses for each needed item. Please join us for the LIVE show at 9pm EST at this link:

http://www.blogtalkradio.com/doctorprepper/2012/07/01/doom-and-bloom-hour

Thanks for listening,

Nurse Amy


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

Link states "webpage cannot be found"


----------

